# Will India win today ? (2nd Final)



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

2nd Final  

Hope we will win


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gifOYE! chak de India*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36.gif


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

should win


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ must win


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2008)

^^
37-0 in 10.2 overs.Trying to see off the new ball

maybe Sachin will clobber Hogg like he does in every match.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Mar 4, 2008)

Hogg thinks that he is the next Shane Warne.  I am getting tired of him pretending to bowl chinamans and also frustrated with his twisted tongue while bowling.. Let's hope Sachin clobbers him for 70-80 runs from his 10 overs in his final ODI.

Latest score: 41/0 11 overs.


----------



## New (Mar 4, 2008)

India 63 in 14 overs.Sachin always rocks....


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 4, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> ^^
> ....................... Sachin will clobber Hogg like he does in every match.



Is Hogg playing? He has been replaced by Clark


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

yeah, his tongue will stays always out, just like a dog 

He is not the next shane warne coz he has announced retirement *www.rediff.com/cricket/2008/feb/27hogg.htm

*news.bbc.co.uk/sol/shared/spl/hi/cricket/02/ashes/squads/img/hogg.jpg *www.pet-comfort-products.com/images/dog-happy-01.jpg


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 4, 2008)

India will definately win today. Koe Shak


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Koe Shak


NO SIR hehe


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> yeah, his tongue will stays always out, just like a dog
> 
> He is not the next shane warne coz he has announced retirement *www.rediff.com/cricket/2008/feb/27hogg.htm
> 
> *news.bbc.co.uk/sol/shared/spl/hi/cricket/02/ashes/squads/img/hogg.jpg *www.pet-comfort-products.com/images/dog-happy-01.jpg


----------



## CadCrazy (Mar 4, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> NO SIR hehe



Thats like a good boy


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2008)

score???


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 4, 2008)

India 85-0
Sachin 50 
Uthappa 28


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> score???



*ws-4.willow.tv/EventMgmt/CXTVWeb/IndexGScore.asp?mid=944


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 4, 2008)

^^Better visit *content-www.cricinfo.com/cbs/engine/current/match/291372.html as it is updated earlier as this site is owned by ESPN-star


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2008)

thanks you gigacore and asnvin


----------



## SunnyChahal (Mar 4, 2008)

Uthappa gone!!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

gambhir gone *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/47.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2008)

Yuvraj gone *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/22.gif


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 4, 2008)

yuvraj gone 
*jokecricket.blogspot.com/2008/01/monkey-protests.html


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ is that ur blog ? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2008)

aila sachin *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/28a.gif out.. 91 *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/30a.gif

India 207/4


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

90s fear


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 4, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ^ is that ur blog ? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif


Definitely No


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

another wicket in 90's for tendulkar.
seems he wants to make records everywhere


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

rohit gone, close this thread *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/14.gif


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

sharma out on 2


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 4, 2008)

rohit sharma gone...
Has the RD parade of cricketers begun...

1) When an Australian child learns to say the word “Mother” for the first time the parents say “Two cheers. Junior has learnt half a word”.

2)  A European family wishing to settle in Australia went to the immigration office, where among routine questions they were asked whether any member of the family had any criminal record. The baffled immigrant asked: "Is it still required for Australia?"


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

pathan out


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 4, 2008)

Its time for India to lose the match...


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

^^ not yet.
250+ should be a competitive total.
harbhajan out


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

vaibhavtek said:


> Its time for India to lose the match...



Why so? Statistically, we have a good chance. Highest chase is 284 only. 250+ is a good one, if not the projected (how the match was going a few overs back)


----------



## desiibond (Mar 4, 2008)

Damn it. Dhoni and Pathan made 11 runs in 5 overs. They couldn't even properly connect the ball. What a shame.  sachin gave such a good platform and these guys are playing platform cricket


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

desiibond said:


> Damn it. Dhoni and Pathan made 11 runs in 5 overs. They couldn't even properly connect the ball. What a shame.  sachin gave such a good platform and these guys are playing platform cricket



 cool down... gone is gone.. Dhoni at least managed his strike rate.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 4, 2008)

258/9 in the end


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 4, 2008)

Ok so target is 259.
I think Aus will chase that....


----------



## desiibond (Mar 4, 2008)

they could have easily made 280+ if Dhoni and pathan played sensibly.

 47.5 Bracken to Dhoni, no run, fuller length delivery outside the off stump on that occasion, left alone to the keeper by Dhoni, that is incredible, why to leave a ball when you have just 13 of them remaining in the innings


As Ishant is not playing today, it's extremely difficult to stop oz's


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

will loose.....


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 4, 2008)

desiibond said:


> As Ishant is not playing today, it's extremely difficult to stop oz's


 
That is the only reason why I have voted that India will not win...

Those who voted India will win:-

amd64_man2005, asnvin, CadCrazy, dd_wingrider, debsuvra, *drgrudge*, Gigacore, New, RaghuKL, Rockstar11, sachin_kothari, Sunny1211993, Third Eye

Giga u said we will win.
Then why r u saying we will lose in ur post.

Hope my return gift will be helpful to u...!!!


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

We went to 200 in 39 overs. Considering that, 59 runs in 11 overs for a slog is really bad.
Anyways, still its not yet over, some action left. Will it be Gilli's last?? 
btw, does anyone else feel the Australian commentators are really annoying in parading the big victories of Australia *always*. Its very irritating, their sarcasm reg. Harbhajan singh, they are insinuating then and there something... Except Tony Greig.
reg. Giga, I think he voted even before the match started, from his previous reply


----------



## satyamy (Mar 4, 2008)

Offcourse India Will win


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2008)

gone *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


----------



## desiibond (Mar 4, 2008)

gilli gone. gilli gone


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

Rockstar11 said:


> gone *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/111.gif


love that smiley/emoticon!!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 4, 2008)

punter gone. punter gone.


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

ha ha ha 
yeap 2/8 Praveen Kooooooomaa strikes (how the Aussies pronounce)


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

looks like the table is turning


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 4, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> looks like the table is turning


So have u ....


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

sachin out of the field


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2008)

legolas said:


> love that smiley/emoticon!!



GigaSmilies Rocks *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/12a.gif


@Gigacore
Indian Smiles kab aa raha hai??? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/45.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/3.gif


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 4, 2008)

I hope that we will win, but I know that we will lose and give everyone the shivers when the last of the three matches is played


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

@ rocky, cool down dude... go and watch the match now 

clark


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

clarke out


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 4, 2008)

this guy pravin is rippin them off


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

^ yeah, true


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2008)

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/13.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

nude fellows


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

Pathan is beginning to piss me off!!


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

hayden and symonds building up aussie innings.
we need two quick wickets.


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

the table is turning once again


----------



## Hackattack (Mar 4, 2008)

Australia is gonna wash their face with drain water today.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2008)

match boringggggggg ho rela hai *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/37.gif


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

is it now? run out hayden!! 
EDIT: seems like they heard you!


----------



## Hackattack (Mar 4, 2008)

Junglee ghass gaya. Salo ki band baja do.

Monkey symonds gaya.


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

WOWWWW!!! back into the game!!!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 4, 2008)

legolas said:


> is it now? run out hayden!!
> EDIT: seems like they heard you!



*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/31a.gif


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 4, 2008)

India should and Must win.....................


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

looks bajji is giving some hot bajjies


----------



## satyamy (Mar 4, 2008)

Both Symonds and Hayden, Taken by Harbhajan


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

Harry Potter said:


> India should and Must win.....................



Fragment (Consider Revising)


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

hussey is the only known batsmen remaining.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 4, 2008)

now, I vote "yes"


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

hussey


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

time to reintroduce pacers


----------



## legolas (Mar 4, 2008)

tension is building again!!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

streak once again


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

comon guys.... you can do it!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

hussey gone


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> hussey gone


yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw


----------



## vaibhavtek (Mar 4, 2008)

its time for me to edit by poll.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 4, 2008)

damn it. 

5 overs 36 to win.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 4, 2008)

228-7 wicket .. leee...

still a 50-50 match... 

sit tight.. lets se wht happens..


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

everything is tensed up


----------



## Hackattack (Mar 4, 2008)

Yyyeeeeaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh Gooooooooooooo Indiaaaaaaaaaaa Goooooooooooooo


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

another one gone


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

^^yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw again


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

last over and australia needs 13 to win


----------



## Hackattack (Mar 4, 2008)

Out yah


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

and another one


----------



## Hackattack (Mar 4, 2008)

India Won Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Third Eye (Mar 4, 2008)

India Won


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

won.
exactly the kind of reply the australians needed


----------



## Hustlerr (Mar 4, 2008)

Cheers !! India Have Won


----------



## desiibond (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes. yes. yes. what a match and what and end to the tour.


----------



## Hackattack (Mar 4, 2008)

Bhajji for president.

Jai bharat mata ki jai . Jay ho.


----------



## raksrules (Mar 4, 2008)

Jeet Gaye Bhai Jeet Gaye


----------



## goobimama (Mar 4, 2008)

Wooohoo!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

oh yeah we won! *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/32a.gif

*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/112.gif @ 
amitava82, i_am_crack, naveen_reloaded, Netjunkie, NucleusKore, vaibhavtek, 
Sukhdeep Singh,


----------



## shady_inc (Mar 4, 2008)

¡¡¡¡˙sɹǝǝɥɔ ¡¡¡¡˙uoʍ ɐıpuı˙ʇsɐɟ ǝɹɐ sʎnƃ noʎ 'ʍoʍ


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Mar 4, 2008)

jeet hamari thi


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 4, 2008)

awesome win..

i had my Heart rate @ 120.. at the last over....

spectacular win..!!!


----------



## Gigacore (Mar 4, 2008)

heeeeeeehooooooooo 

*upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/4/41/Flag_of_India.svg/800px-Flag_of_India.svg.png

Bajji rocks


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 4, 2008)

we've found a fantastic pace partnership in this series in Ishant,Sreeshant,Irfan,RP Singh,Pravin

all we need more is an express bowler


----------



## raksrules (Mar 4, 2008)

shady_inc said:


> ¡¡¡¡˙sɹǝǝɥɔ ¡¡¡¡˙uoʍ ɐıpuı˙ʇsɐɟ ǝɹɐ sʎnƃ noʎ 'ʍoʍ



Jeet ki khushi mein yeh ulta ho gaya hai 
NOM


----------



## sachin_kothari (Mar 4, 2008)

praveen kumar  is player of the match and nathan bracken is the player of the series


----------



## NucleusKore (Mar 4, 2008)

Great win


----------



## ThinkFree (Mar 4, 2008)

Aussies will always remember the last tri series(as well as the test series) on their home soil as it marked the end of their dominance in the world cricket.


----------

